# Bundy Rum Limited Edition



## MIKL (Dec 25, 2014)

Jnr Emperor Rollerball
The Cap incorporates a Current large Bunderburg Rum Bottle Top.. BDC stands for Bunderburd Distilling Company
The Body incorporates a Bundy and Coke Stubby Bottle Top which is 4 years old, i found them while exploring a shelf in a corner of the shed (OK so it has been hidden behind a pile of wood), these Bottle Tops are no longer in production
i have also incorporated the usual Embossed Aluminum Tape, Black Wire and Armour Plates

i was a little worried that the Emperor Components would have too much bling, but i think i really like the added character of the components

C&C Welcome
Thanks for looking

MIK


----------



## designer (Dec 25, 2014)

Looks good.  I hope the contents of the bottles were properly cared for and enjoyed....


----------



## BSea (Dec 25, 2014)

Very cool!!  :good:

I think the kit is a perfect compliment to the bottle tops and your aluminum tape and wire enhancements.


----------



## Jim15 (Dec 25, 2014)

Awesome pen.


----------



## Dalecamino (Dec 25, 2014)

It looks great. Why no clip?


----------



## MIKL (Dec 25, 2014)

thanks for the comments guys



designer said:


> Looks good.  I hope the contents of the bottles were properly cared for and enjoyed....


i must admit that i didn't empty the large bottle, but yes the smaller one was very nice at the end of a rather warm day :biggrin:



dalecamino said:


> It looks great. Why no clip?


Chuck it does have a clip, its just on the other side of the cap, i didn't want it running through the bottle top


----------



## PenPal (Dec 25, 2014)

MIKL said:


> Jnr Emperor Rollerball
> The Cap incorporates a Current large Bunderburg Rum Bottle Top.. BDC stands for Bunderburd Distilling Company
> The Body incorporates a Bundy and Coke Stubby Bottle Top which is 4 years old, i found them while exploring a shelf in a corner of the shed (OK so it has been hidden behind a pile of wood), these Bottle Tops are no longer in production
> i have also incorporated the usual Embossed Aluminum Tape, Black Wire and Armour Plates
> ...



Mike one of your very most special pens especially as the open pen displays that long neck to the nib that has proven over yrs to be the least attractive part of a pen this pen incorporates that integrating the whole for my thinking an absolute first.

I noticed also on this site from your first posting copies of your technique abounding and with your usual aplomb you have welcomed and assisted others. True innovation mate. Thanks for showing.The best of everything this season.

Kind regards Peter.


----------



## anthonyd (Dec 25, 2014)

Great work!


----------



## jondavidj (Dec 25, 2014)

Pretty awesome


----------



## MIKL (Dec 26, 2014)

pwhay said:


> Mike one of your very most special pens especially as the open pen displays that long neck to the nib that has proven over yrs to be the least attractive part of a pen this pen incorporates that integrating the whole for my thinking an absolute first.
> 
> I noticed also on this site from your first posting copies of your technique abounding and with your usual aplomb you have welcomed and assisted others. True innovation mate. Thanks for showing.The best of everything this season.
> 
> Kind regards Peter.



Thanks Peter, it has been quite a journey that i have been on with these metal tape pens, i feel this pen is the BEST pen i have created to date, i will be sorry to see it leave, i may have to jack the price up a bit more :biggrin:

To all a Merry Christmas and  A Happy New Year

MIK


----------



## jeff (Jan 4, 2015)

Looks great on the front Page! :biggrin:


----------



## plano_harry (Jan 4, 2015)

Yes, that is a great looking pen!


----------



## JohnU (Jan 4, 2015)

Mike,  I think it all works Very Well together!  Your choice of pen parts to that blank were perfect, and your artistic vision creating that blanks really shines.  Congrats on the Front Page!  It's Well Deserved!


----------



## OZturner (Jan 4, 2015)

Another Home Run, Mike.
The Black and Silver of the Bundy Top, compliments the Pen Kit Perfectly.
Add your signature Wire and Armour Plate, and yes it is probably one of your best Pens.
Looking back on your journey, one observes, an idea develop to fruition, and become symbolic of your constantly developing trademark.
Can't wait for your next one.
Congratulations,
Brian.


----------



## PR_Princess (Jan 5, 2015)

Who would have thought to put this on an emperor? But it really works!! Great story, great looking pen, and a well deserved front page!

Congratulations Mik!!


----------



## MIKL (Jan 5, 2015)

WOW Front page Pickie

Thanks very much Jeff i appreciate it very much

And thanks to everyone for the kind words

WOW Front page Pickie


----------



## nappy155 (Jan 5, 2015)

home run....it all comes together nicely..i especially dig that fact that u made it clip-less...


----------



## MIKL (Jan 5, 2015)

nappy155 said:


> home run....it all comes together nicely..i especially dig that fact that u made it clip-less...


sorry to disappoint mate, the clip is on the other side, i didn't want it running through the Bottle Cap, so it fills the gap between the cap edges :wink:


----------



## Oldredbeard (Jan 5, 2015)

It looks awesome, and you're right the blanks are a perfect match for the bling.


----------



## MikeL (Jan 5, 2015)

Using one of the top 10 compliment phrases you can get from the southeast, "you done good"!


----------



## Stevej72 (Jan 10, 2015)

Oh wow, what an awesome pen!


----------



## GDGeorge (Jan 10, 2015)

A very nice looking pen.  It's unique but not overbearing.  I like it!


----------



## MIKL (Jan 19, 2015)

Thanks to everyone who has looked, liked and/or commented on this pen

i appreciate the kind words and encouragement from you all

here is a sneak peak at the next Limited Edition Pen, Johnnie Walker

It is pictured precast and cast, now i just have to work out what Components to dress this baby with, i am thinking Jnr Statesman Rhodium/Blk Ti

any thoughts

MIK


----------



## Sataro (Jan 19, 2015)

Very unique looking pen! Great job on that one.


----------



## BSea (Jan 19, 2015)

MIKL said:


> here is a sneak peak at the next Limited Edition Pen, Johnnie Walker
> 
> It is pictured precast and cast, now i just have to work out what Components to dress this baby with, i am thinking Jnr Statesman Rhodium/Blk Ti
> 
> ...


Those are very cool blanks.  I might consider a gold & Rhodium kit to bring out the gold in the cap blank.  But I'm a big fan of black ti too.  So I don't think you can go wrong with your 1st choice of kits.


----------



## mikespenturningz (Jan 19, 2015)

Awesome pen Mik. Congrats on the front page this pen certainly belongs there.


----------



## Curt01 (Jan 23, 2015)

*Amazing pen.*

As a fellow Bundy fan, and fellow Victorian, I'd like to congratulate you on a sensational pen! It looks brilliant!


----------

